# E~shot Leather Pouches | Pic Heavy!



## Danny0663

*E~Shot Leather Pouch*​
I recently recieved some of E~shot's Pouches, The new Target pouch along with his standard pouches.
First impression; I like them a lot! Simple yet looks functional.
After shooting; Has a very nice textured leather and shoots and feels quite well.

From what i gather around the forums
E~Shot pouches are:
-Die-cut to offer consistant manufacturing.
-Made from premium Cow leather
-Simple design
-Leather stress slots
-Pouches are give or take around 1.51mm Thick

*Target Pouch*
Specifically made for 9.5mm - 12mm ammo.
"Tear Bubble" shaped pouch (Which helps the leather stretch evenly)









*Standard Pouch*
Specficially made for 9.5mm - 15mm ammo
Your regular shaped pouch holes with slots cut. (Which helps the leather stretch evenly)
.









*Comparison between the two pouches.*
*







*

*







*

*







*

*My current Target Pouch *

*







*
*(Notice the texture)*

*







*

_Highly recommended to all slingshot enthusiastics!_
One pouch should easily last you around 2-3 Bandsets (Approx 2000+ shots)

If you're interested or want more detail contact E~shot here => http://slingshotforu...user/411-eshot/


----------



## newconvert

i like mr. shots pouchs too, nice and soft, shot can be felt through the leather, good price good product.


----------



## pop shot

How does the leather of virgin cows compare to wh ore cow leather?


----------



## Danny0663

I've been asking the exact same queston... hmm.


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> How does the leather of virgin cows compare to wh ore cow leather?


virgin cows want to look ******** so they shave


----------



## pop shot

One's pre-stretched, one's not!


----------



## Wingshooter

A virgin cow is called a heifer. So why isn't virgin leather called heifer leather?


----------



## Sean

You guys get going and put a smile on this face.









Nice review. I picked up a bag of about 30 (target) pouches and have to get busy putting some bands to them. I've shot a few
so far and they are working great. Next time around I might try his standard pouches. Being the super guy he is, threw one in
the pack to try and it's a great looking pouch.


----------



## Devoman

Yep, these pouches are great, I send one along with every Yo slingshot. Thanks Ifran!


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

These are very nice pouches by the looks of them and I have some in the mail I am dying for to try


----------



## mr.joel

I can confirm that they are the bomb.


----------



## treefork

pop shot said:


> How does the leather of virgin cows compare to wh ore cow leather?


Good one!


----------



## NightKnight

I just got some from him too! Highly recommended!


----------



## rockslinger

_I have some of his pouches, good stuff!_


----------



## Bob Fionda

I'm using also Irfan's pouches and I confirm they are great. Bob


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth

never tried the target pouches but i think i might after reading this


----------



## lightgeoduck

they are definitely quality pouches









LGD


----------



## newconvert

yup, some of my favorites!


----------



## WILD BILL

Wingshooter said:


> A virgin cow is called a heifer. So why isn't virgin leather called heifer leather?


I was wonder the same thing, How is a Cow a virgin?

"Heifer Leather" that's great Roger

But seriously, why is it called "Virgin"?

Great review

Bill


----------



## AJW

pop shot said:


> One's pre-stretched, one's not!


Hit the wrong button, this is very funny.


----------



## harson

pop shot said:


> How does the leather of virgin cows compare to wh ore cow leather?


----------



## Danny0663

> But seriously, why is it called "Virgin"?


I just searched around the forums and gathered the information. Virgin or not - i don't know, but I've edited the topic.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Just ordered some - the more pouches the merrier, eh?

I think I have one of each in his old, white stock, before he got racist and changed to making black pouches.


----------



## Dr J

Seriously, virgin leather is from a cow that has not hah a calf, but is of the to, while calf leather is from an animal that has not reached the age to be bred. Hope that helps.


----------



## e~shot

harson said:


> 'pop shot' said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the leather of virgin cows compare to wh ore cow leather?
Click to expand...


----------

